

An open letter to Tim Cook and Jony Ive - ante_annum
http://www.samlecuyer.com/2012/11/dear-apple/

======
iwaffles
Did they get lazy or do they not want people to actually redeem free content
easily? It's a bit of a pain to mash all those random characters, not to
mention the fact that the redeem button is all the way at the bottom of the
app.

~~~
ante_annum
I kind of get the feeling they just don't want to give things away.

